# Lucky is Walker?



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 30, 2014)

Click here for the tumblr post

It's not the specific post i'm looking for, the one I saw had more stuff added to it.
The things that were missing from the post is that someone added that their shirt colours were inverted, and the difference between the numbers is 44 (67 - 23 = 44) and 4 is a homonym for death in Japanese.

also, i noticed that their poses both look like their walking and so i made this lol


walk walk fashion baby


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 30, 2014)

Cool theory xD


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 30, 2014)

No....Lucky is Ankha's pet from 3,000 years ago, brought back to life through the use of Black Magic!


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 30, 2014)

This whole thing is interesting, yet kind of confusing  Nintendo needs to release something that states the history of ACNL


----------



## Kildor (Mar 30, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> No....Lucky is Ankha's pet from 3,000 years ago, brought back to life through the use of Black Magic!



Way to ruin the theory. Also,this is actually a good one  Could it be that Lucky is the ancestor/past life of Walker?


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Mar 30, 2014)

Cool theory! They definitely look alike.


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Mar 30, 2014)

It's too bad they don't have the same birthday! The resemblance is uncanny, though.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 30, 2014)

Yikers


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 30, 2014)

That is so cool. Lucky is one of my dreamies so I am now gonna call him dead Walker.


----------



## Pixlplume (Mar 30, 2014)

Lol, that's pretty cool, haha.
I love Walker and Lucky so much, so I wouldn't mind if this theory was true. 
The yellow eyes are kind of creepy though. Especially with Walker's cute blue lines for eyes.


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh wait. Maybe Lucky's birthday can be the day he rose from the dead?


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

Lucky! Nice gif you have there too xP


----------



## MayorAlex (Mar 30, 2014)

Iv'e noticed this before!  But I always thought that Walker, Lucky, (and Marcel) all came from the same litter.  Cool theory though!

(Just noticed Lucky and marcel both have the same colored eyes, hmm.)


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 30, 2014)

Well clearly not, as you cant have the same person twice lol 
Maybe Walker is his child


----------



## Kildor (Mar 30, 2014)

I guess Walker is... The Walking Dead?


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer (Mar 30, 2014)

Love this "Walking Dead" Walker theory. He's an adorable undead dog, and it's nice to have some fan-ideas as to his origins.

Thanks for sharing this idea! Cool!


----------



## JellyBeans (Mar 30, 2014)

ohmygod i'm creeped out now o.o

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> I guess Walker is... The Walking Dead? View attachment 36313



*ba doom tish*


----------



## Kildor (Mar 30, 2014)

JellyBeans said:


> ohmygod i'm creeped out now o.o
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I guess that joke was *dead* on *hides in corner*


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

PopteenPrincess said:


> Oh wait. Maybe Lucky's birthday can be the day he rose from the dead?



I like this theory/idea :3


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 30, 2014)

that explains that when I was 8 and my bby walker moved lUCKY TOOK HIS PLACE.  then lucky became my new husbando lmao.

- - - Post Merge - - -

8 yr old me was messed up


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 30, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> that explains that when I was 8 and my bby walker moved lUCKY TOOK HIS PLACE.  then lucky became my new husbando lmao.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 8 yr old me was messed up



nah errybody needs a husbando
or waifu


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 30, 2014)

lmao


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 30, 2014)

I remember seeing that post yesterday!
The one with the reblog with the japanese thing... wish I remember which blog I saw it on to give you an update link...

But it is definitely an interesting theory. =3


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 30, 2014)

Both of them have numbers on their shirts. Their poses are mirror images of each other too!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 30, 2014)

The ancient Egyptians believed in reincarnation, so Walker could Lucky reincarnated...? Walker's birthdate is Lucky's deathdate?


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 30, 2014)

Interesting theory. That's all I can say about it.


----------



## Roseology (Aug 5, 2014)

Well the birthday thing can be due to that fact that Lucky's birthday is when he came back to life?


----------

